# need cheap ideas for temporary gerbil cage while away



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My gerbils normally live in a large deep tank with wire topper on. But I'm going on holiday for 2 weeks and I need something considerably smaller that I can hand over to someone to look after them while I'm away.

I'm loathed to pay £20/£30 for a brand new small cage just for these 2 weeks, and there is not alot on ebay or gumtree. Any ideas please?

Dan


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

go to a car boot sale and buy a standard fish tank. We got one for about £3. Make a wire topper for it and you are done. 

Anything plastic will get destroyed.


----------

